# An extra 8m on your PW Hose for £15



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

B&Q are currently selling these for just under £15. Comes complete with all the fittings needed to extend or replace your existing hose.

Perfect fit on my Karcher and now gives me over 12m of hose so no more moving the bloody washer around the car with me.:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great find.

M22 perfect for Kranzle. :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

May just get 1 of them tomorrow.

I thought 6m would be enough, but its nowhere near and gets quite annoying at times!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone know if this will fit the Nilfisk PW ??

Kev?:thumb:


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

Here it is.

Just reserve and collect.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1267392185591&isSearch=true


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks for that, it gets really annoying moving the pressure washer around the car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fozzy said:


> Anyone know if this will fit the Nilfisk PW ??
> 
> Kev?:thumb:


not sure tbh, needs to be this fitting to connect to the pressure washer:










and this end to connect the orginal hose:










like so:


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

fozzy said:


> Anyone know if this will fit the Nilfisk PW ??
> 
> Kev?:thumb:


As this only uses the 22mm connection which seems to standard on most P washers then I would say yes. Must be worth a trip to B&Q as they would take it back if it didn't fit. No need to remove it from the packaging to test either.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Reserved a couple. 

M22 is Kranzle for those with one :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice find :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

cheers folks, just reserved one for tomorrow, cos thats the type of guy I am, a true risktaker:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> not sure tbh, needs to be this fitting to connect to the pressure washer:


If it's got this fitting on the end that goes into your washer then YES it will fit as the hose comes with a male-male connector for this very same connection type.

New hose connects onto the pressure washer, 22mm male-male connector and then your current hose/lance onto that.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I also spotted this http://www.screwfix.com/prods/59519/Cleaning/Pressure-Washers/Extension-Hose-8m


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just bought a 4m extension off eBay for £15...oh well.


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

mattastra said:


> I also spotted this http://www.screwfix.com/prods/59519/Cleaning/Pressure-Washers/Extension-Hose-8m


Yeah I found that one but as Screwfix sell Karchers why does it not say it fits those although it does look like it will??

Does it come with the extra connectors though??


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I tried the previous MAC hose with my Nilfisk and it was VERY close, but was slightly different. I think (following a discussion with the local plumber's merchant) Nilfisk is 1/2inch BSP with the others being 22mm..

S


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

SBerlyn said:


> I tried the previous MAC hose with my Nilfisk and it was VERY close, but was slightly different. I think (following a discussion with the local plumber's merchant) Nilfisk is 1/2inch BSP with the others being 22mm..
> 
> S


bugger!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

On looking again, 1/2inch would be far too small; must have been 3/4inch BSP or 1inch BSP.

With the additional fittings included with this hose, I'm willing to give it a go; I'll report back 

S


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Digidick said:


> Yeah I found that one but as Screwfix sell Karchers why does it not say it fits those although it does look like it will??
> 
> Does it come with the extra connectors though??


Im not sure, just spotted as i was checking prices for c120


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

BigDick you legend ! 

Been looking for an extension for a while 

Edit:

Ok there is alot wrong with this post.

1. Your user name is Digidick.

2. 2nd part of my post just sounded wrong considering the mistake I made about your username.

Sigh.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

khizrs said:


> BigDick you legend !
> 
> Been looking for an extension for a while
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

khizrs said:


> BigDick you legend !
> 
> Been looking for an extension for a while
> 
> ...


:lol:

Just to clear things up. I'm a Digital Print Manager (Digi) and my name is Richard (Dick). It's my work name that works well on forums


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I saw this earlier and thought about it, but wanted to check here first! Subscribed so someone can confirm. Either that or I'm just going to take my hose down there and try it.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

This looks great, does anyone know if it will fit the halford own brand pressure washers? If so will be picking one up before the weekend


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know this is slighlty of topic, but i have two 6m karcher hoses.Can i buy adaptors to make 12m, i know i need a 22mm coupler but not sure about the gun end conector?PM me if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

reserved will collect it tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## redz2002 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just reserved mine looks great value.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

had a look at this today in B&Q.

cable is very thin. about 10-12mm wide. good for pressure washers with a low flow rate but not suitable for the kranzle's etc.

if your flow rate is under 6 litres per minute then this looks ideal though.


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

amiller said:


> had a look at this today in B&Q.
> 
> cable is very thin. about 10-12mm wide. good for pressure washers with a low flow rate but not suitable for the kranzle's etc.
> 
> if your flow rate is under 6 litres per minute then this looks ideal though.


Good advice that :thumb:

Although I'm sure like me a lot of people have only your basic'ish £120 Karcher that will suite this hose extension fine.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my karcher does 6 litres a min, seems ideal!!

might go down there, need some tile sponges to


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Digidick said:


> Good advice that :thumb:
> 
> Although I'm sure like me a lot of people have only your basic'ish £120 Karcher that will suite this hose extension fine.


Yes I agree. For 95% of people this looks like an absolute bargain. :thumb:

Oh, and if you know someone who is over 60 (or is it 65?) they get 10% off on a Wednesday. :thumb:



big ben said:


> my karcher does 6 litres a min, seems ideal!!
> 
> might go down there, need some tile sponges to


damn it. meant to check out the tile sponges! :wall: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

picked mine up there and am abit confussed how it goes together

think i just need the powerhose infront of me


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

ive jus been and picked one up, got it for £10 because it didn't have any packaging. Just connected it to my kranzle, it works but there is a noticable difference in pressure. Still for £10 i aint to worried


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

smyrk said:


> ive jus been and picked one up, got it for £10 because it didn't have any packaging. Just connected it to my kranzle, it works but there is a noticable difference in pressure. Still for £10 i aint to worried


Pressure should be similar. It is water flow rate that will be down. Can you confirm this? i.e. that there is less water coming out per minute but the actually speed that it comes out at is the same? :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Can anyone confirm this fits the Nilfisk PW's?


----------



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

amiller said:


> Pressure should be similar. It is water flow rate that will be down. Can you confirm this? i.e. that there is less water coming out per minute but the actually speed that it comes out at is the same? :thumb:


possibly mate not to sure. because reading was same on pressure dial on my kranzle, just want kicking as much as it does just with standard hose


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well I've just bought one to find it doesn't fit my C110, so that means the C120 too.

If I can find out what size the thread is on a Nilfisk then I can get an adapter.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

The black one from screwfix looks safer for being around a car being plastic/rubber.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

This looks perfect for use around the car, it's rated to 350bar and 40c.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

I picked one up today and tried it this afternoon!

It's awesome!

Cheap and cheerful  use the included brass adapter to bridge one end onto your PW (karcher) or use it to build a block using the included adapters. I noticed no loss of pressure compared to just the hose alone, and being able to walk around the car without moving the PW is a god send!


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

just reserved on  but it says to collect tomo any time after 11! i want it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> The black one from screwfix looks safer for being around a car being plastic/rubber.


The B&Q one is metal covered in rubber/plastic so just as safe.:thumb:


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Does this just fit kartcher PW? Does anyone know if it will fit the halfords or nilfisk PW? Cheers


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Digidick said:


> The B&Q one is metal covered in rubber/plastic so just as safe.:thumb:


Ahh cool, Im going to get one anyway.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Grr picked mine up earlier, and just tried it on my Nilfisk, No good. Anyone know if wrapping it round with blue peter sticky back plastic will hold the pressure

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yep I found that out too. I'm on the hunt for an adapter. Even if it costs £5-£10 for the adapter, it's still half the price of the proper extension.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> Does this just fit kartcher PW? Does anyone know if it will fit the halfords or nilfisk PW? Cheers


fits karcher... gimme 2 mins ill go try it on my halfords one


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> fits karcher... gimme 2 mins ill go try it on my halfords one


Cheers buddy I appreciate that, mines the small hp1500
:thumb:


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

lpoolck said:


> Cheers buddy I appreciate that, mines the small hp1500
> :thumb:


think mines the 1400... it dont fit


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

grant_evans said:


> think mines the 1400... it dont fit


Ah wipeout, thanks for checking. Appreciate it, bit of a gutter as can't even get an extension from halfords!! They just do one for old models


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Anyone know if it will fit my NuTool NPW1550?


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Not any good for kranzles. Mine wasn't happy with it and eventually blew its fuse.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

i have this on my powercraft and the pressure drops down when using this.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

cheers nice find


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

Oakey22 said:


> i have this on my powercraft and the pressure drops down when using this.


Would you not get this with any hose extension though??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no pressure loss on my nilfisk with its 13m hose..


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> no pressure loss on my nilfisk with its 13m hose..


Cool.

It's worth the very, very slight drop on my Karcher having the extra hose though.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> no pressure loss on my nilfisk with its 13m hose..


Shame these don't fit the Nilfisk PW's


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

This extension hose got a outer metal covering?


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

Metal inner, clear rubber outer.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

yet to try mine, will see if there is any pressure loss at 14m with Karcher


----------



## pembroke (Feb 7, 2010)

ordered the proper extension last night for about £57 including P&P, it scares the **** out of me dragging the electrical cord around in the wet!


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Just gone on line go and pick it up tomorrow yes just need the snow foam and bottle now ha thanks great find 

Steve


----------



## se6 (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a 7m extension for my c120 from Machine Mart for £37.99. Its a lot cheaper than the other options available for the Nilfisk washers. It is a genuine part too.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

*is this presure washer any good?*

very glad i seen this as im just in the look out for a washer so this will do just fine .

thank's


----------



## k333ebs (Sep 22, 2006)

unfortunatly i bought this and dosent fit it's .001mm out think my little poxy rac washer hose is imperial.

wierd thing is that the extention hose fits the pressure washer end but not the other hose end...????

has anybody got any ideas where i could get a female/female end 1/2" diameter???

cheers


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I took mine back today. Decided it wasn't worth the hassle of finding a suitable adapter.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I took mine back today. Decided it wasn't worth the hassle of finding a suitable adapter.


you going for the world of power one instead then? granted its expensive but its decent quality and a direct fit


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> you going for the world of power one instead then? granted its expensive but its decent quality and a direct fit


Going to have to. Can't be arsed to faff around.

So far this has been the only draw back to my C110.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Going to have to. Can't be arsed to faff around.
> 
> So far this has been the only draw back to my C110.


lol, certainly a god send at times. just have to be careful where the two hoses join together...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Why is that? Just keeping them done up tight?


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

just reading back at the last 5 or so more post's and this dont sound like a good idea to buy know... iv got it reserveed and the gf is going to pick it up tomorow... but is it wise? if they are not fiting? i am looking at get a karcher presure washer.

kind regards paul


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

They fit the Karcher.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> Why is that? Just keeping them done up tight?


the join does'nt leak or anything, just need to be aware of it in case it gets a bit close to the car as you walk around it:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh I see, I'll just cover it with some foam.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Got one works well


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> They fit the Karcher.


thank's for that.. well the gf will still be picking it up then .

kind regards paul


----------



## se6 (Oct 6, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> the join does'nt leak or anything, just need to be aware of it in case it gets a bit close to the car as you walk around it:


If this pic shows what you get from world of power then its the same fittings as what I got from Machine Mart for £37.99 in store.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

brought this extension for my little Karcher and works brilliantly!!!!

no more draggin the poor thing around with the hose and power cable

:thumb:


----------



## icemanste (Mar 2, 2010)

Works fine for me on a Karcher slight loss of power on my karcher with it on

Steve


----------



## cotswoldiver (Feb 15, 2010)

Picking mine up tomorrow


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Surely in order to work on a Karcher it would need to have a male M22 connection on one end (the same as the pressure washer does) and then a female M22 on the other end???

In the pics it appears to have both female connectors!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

female goes straight on PW, then the original hose connects to the male/male connector... thats how i have attached it


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

Carn said:


> Surely in order to work on a Karcher it would need to have a male M22 connection on one end (the same as the pressure washer does) and then a female M22 on the other end???
> 
> In the pics it appears to have both female connectors!


Mine fit's as follows...

Karcher P washer - new 8m hose - male2male connector (comes with new hose) - original Karcher hose and lance.

Bingo!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Quality find :thumb: been looking for of these for a while

John


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have just bought the extension hose for my Karcher K6.85:










But how do you fit it?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anyone bought one for a Bosch pw? Might take the trip up tomorrow if it fits


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Same as above - have a Bosch PW - so would be keen to know if this fits...


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good product, used mine and no pressure lost from the unit. Much better now, dont have to move the damn pressure washer around. :thumb:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

se6 said:


> I got a 7m extension for my c120 from Machine Mart for £37.99. Its a lot cheaper than the other options available for the Nilfisk washers. It is a genuine part too.


Still £37.99 though - I want an extension, but another 38 quid?! Suppose I'll have to bite the bullet eventually.


----------



## andycallaghan (Feb 28, 2010)

Impressive find.
Only just seen this.
Mine is just too short to make it comfortable to use.
This will help nicely.
Cheers


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

Picked one up last night (after trying an open packet on one of the display Karchers to check it fits) so looking foward to trying it out.

Good find!!


----------



## tonyflow (Mar 6, 2006)

Doesnt fit Bosch PWs - The male part of the Bosch fitment is too wide (The outer screw casing etc is M22 so fits OK - but the bore is wider on Bosch on the part with the o-ring on it) - so doesnt fit. Will be taking back, as the cable is sold as a universal extension cable suitable for all PWs....


----------



## n1ckster (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know for sure whether this will fit onto a Nilfisk E140 (http://www.screwfix.com/search.do;j...ton.x=0&searchbutton.y=0&searchbutton=submit#) either directly or using any of the couplers included in the pack?

I am finding the length of hose on my E140 not to be an issue, but because the hose is of the harder rubber type I find it retains a memory of it being wound up on the reel, and as a result it often tangles and bunches up; is this hose any more flexible and less prone to twisting and bunching up?

Kind regards,

Nick


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one! Picked one up today. Just what i was needing. And a lot cheaper than the karcher extention.


----------



## dan653 (Mar 4, 2010)

gonna have to look into this, cheers :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

getting one of these tomorrow, can't believe i missed this

thanks


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

*Bought one*

Bought one two weeks ago got fed up of moving the pw around to reach the other side of the car, now no problems great bargain. karcher one would cost easily 30 quid or more.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

brought mine a few weeks back and its really useful because now i can reach the whole way around the car, but for storing it its a pain, i now need to take of the Karcher lead and put that on a shelf and wrap the lead around the PW, and also because the lead likes to coil up i find myself having to really worry about touching the car with it, i can't decide whether i prefer having it on or not


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

*Powercraft Pressure Washer*

Hi

Please can anyone help, the hose on my Powercraft Pressure Washer is damaged.

Can this hose be used to replace the hole hose (are there attachments so it fits in the gun)?

John


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for this, going to get one tomorrow. Hate having to move the PW around with me! One of my car cleaning pet hates will be over!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad I've noticed this, will make it a lot easier for me now. Although no surprise that the Romford and Thurrock stores are out of stock as always.


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Do the Kranzles not come with half decent length already?

I've a Karcher at home with a reel for the hose, which is 9-10m and that's just fine.

People seem to slate Karcher but I've had a couple now and they have been hammered a bit and no issues.

One of mine is still going and that's been around for about 9 years I would think


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

Been running this extension on my K3.99 for a few months now and it was worth every penny!!

Glad i didn't pay £50 for a kartcher extension! lol

Defo top buy.

J


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

maybe worth checking the date of last posts from this one. it was 2010. do they still have this offer running?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

yes its still running:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Yep still running, picking one up tomorrow.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Right, who is it? I checked the B&Q website for stock. Left Brands Hatch last night and proceeded to B&Q, sold out! Got them to check stock at the next closest one, get there and sold out! :wall: So who has been getting there just before me? Must be someone from here! :lol: 

Off to another B&Q this morning and they have 33 instock! So back off *****es! 2 of them are mine! :lol:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

does anyone have a solution to the new style karcher quick link hoses as these wont work?

Had one of these on my last karcher before it died and it wont fit this one unless I'm missing an adaptor??


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

was going to buy one of these but after waiting ages for them to come back into stock, i ended up buying a 7.5m replacement hose & gun for £35 from amazon, once that arrived i sold my 4m old hose & gun on ebay for £30! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Deeg said:


> does anyone have a solution to the new style karcher quick link hoses as these wont work?
> 
> Had one of these on my last karcher before it died and it wont fit this one unless I'm missing an adaptor??


I picked one up earlier today and just fitted it to the new style karcher hoses with no problems at all.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Finally got two of them


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> I picked one up earlier today and just fitted it to the new style karcher hoses with no problems at all.


please tell me how????

I cant see a way of using the threaded connections of the extension hose on my new unit or for the extension hose to connect to the quick link hose?

my hose is like this:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Unscrew the black adaptor that the hose clicks into on the PW. Screw the extension hose onto the PW. Take the gold double ended adaptor and screw this onto the other end of the extension hose. Screw the black adaptor that you removed onto the extension hose. Now you just have to click the Karcher hose into the adaptor.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!!! will try this out tomorrow


----------



## winkiwin (Sep 12, 2009)

anyone know of stock near wigan?


----------



## Digidick (Nov 8, 2009)

winkiwin said:


> anyone know of stock near wigan?


Have you done a stock check on the B&Q website??


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Got one of these today and it fitted perfect. Rinsed the car over with some snow foam!

Its got rid of my pet hate moving pressure washer and electric and hose around the car for every corner. I can now leave it in one place and easily clean two cars! Best £14.99 ever!!!


----------

